# Wiiii - games for kids



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

I've bought my girl a Wii for Xmas (thanks Baker21).

So are there any games that you guys can recommend for a 4 yr old boy & 7 yr old girl?!?

TIA


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

best bet jody is run it off harddrive it as to be flashed though.And they will then have many many games to chose from


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

chrisc said:


> best bet jody is run it off harddrive it as to be flashed though.And they will then have many many games to chose from


cool - how do I do that then?!


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

first you need to know some one that does it.have a portable hard drive 500gig big enough then they put games on hard drive and you go from there.And the unit needs to be flashed.It's a way of backing all your originals up.bit like the r4 for the ds


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

will look into that... no doubt I know an IT geek!!!


----------



## v6scorpion (Sep 13, 2008)

Its easy to do an cheaper, i do them but dont do them for people on here as it is naughty.western digital hard drive 1tb is what you want an ive got so far 280 games on a 500gb partition as back up on other 500gb.flash it with programs you need off net, puton sd cards, then get your iso's off net an transfer to hard drive with wbfs manager in wbfs format as it will save space rather than over iso images on hard drive


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

v6scorpion said:


> Its easy to do an cheaper, i do them but dont do them for people on here as it is naughty.western digital hard drive 1tb is what you want an ive got so far 280 games on a 500gb partition as back up on other 500gb.flash it with programs you need off net, puton sd cards, then get your iso's off net an transfer to hard drive with wbfs manager in wbfs format as it will save space rather than over iso images on hard drive


I will read that again in the morning & hopefully it will make sense :lol:

You on VVOC?


----------



## tommyzooom (Aug 15, 2009)

mine, (6 and 8) have had hours of fun from Lego indiana jones 2


----------

